# New Buckling & Doeling!



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Picking up two new herd members today! This is Camanna Golden Harvest Ale AKA *Harvey *(not sure why but when I first saw him I thought of Paul Harvey and the Super Bowl commercial where "God Made a Farmer/Dodge")

Harvey is blue eyed and polled! Super excited for him to get here!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Here is our new Doeling Camanna RZ Midnight Mojito aka Mo Girl. She is blue eyed and out of a fantastic producing doe that has had 31 live kids in 10 freshening's!

Mo Girl's sire is Rosasharn SH Zahtar*B (his dam is the current Nigerian Breed Leader of milk production at 1740lbs! Zahtar is a 3/4 brother to Rosasharn SH Epci who was the 2011 ADGA Spotlight Sale highest selling buckling at $8,400!

Needles to say not only is this girl gorgeous and have the breeding to support a promising future...but I am so excited to ad her to our very small herd .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> They are adorable! Congrats!


Thank you! As you can expect I am super excited about it, first real nice Nigerians that we are purchasing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

So Harvey (the buckling) has been renamed once we got him home..

Say hello to Yoda! Can you tell why?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm picking up a doeling from Anna next month! She's out of Camanna TC Laurentia Blue and by Camanna GD Ultimate Praise, she's so pretty, gold-white-and blue eyed just like your boy  Anna is a really great breeder and I can't wait to start showing again, especially with a goat who might actually win!.(My first show goat, a Boer, was a bit on the cheaper side so she usually placed in the middle of her class.) Who are Yoda's dam and sire? He looks like a great goat 

PS: I'm going to name her Camanna UP Strike My Fancy :3


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> I'm picking up a doeling from Anna next month! She's out of Camanna TC Laurentia Blue and by Camanna GD Ultimate Praise, she's so pretty, gold-white-and blue eyed just like your boy  Anna is a really great breeder and I can't wait to start showing again, especially with a goat who might actually win!.(My first show goat, a Boer, was a bit on the cheaper side so she usually placed in the middle of her class.) Who are Yoda's dam and sire? He looks like a great goat
> 
> PS: I'm going to name her Camanna UP Strike My Fancy :3


I like the name :thumb:.

Yoda is out of Camanna WR Autumn Blue Mist by Camanna WS Denim Blue Jeans. He potentially could be homozygous for blue eyes as both of his parents had blue eyes. He is such a sweety and love to sit on my lap and sleep, which is amazing for being Mom raised.

You will have to post pictures of your new girl when she arrives!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> I like the name :thumb:.
> 
> Yoda is out of Camanna WR Autumn Blue Mist by Camanna WS Denim Blue Jeans. He potentially could be homozygous for blue eyes as both of his parents had blue eyes. He is such a sweety and love to sit on my lap and sleep, which is amazing for being Mom raised.
> 
> You will have to post pictures of your new girl when she arrives!


Oh Autumn is a fantastic doe with a great udder to match! And the possibility of a Homozygous blue-eyed buck is pretty darn great, whoever you breed him to will get Blue-eyed babies! *drools* gonna have to get me one of those... I'm picking up my doeling as a bottle baby, Anna got her to take the bottle, but until I get her she will be dam raised  And I think I have a picture of her in a few threads....but I'm going to definitely take pics when I bring her home


----------

